# i want to quit lifting weights because...



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

its making me more asymmetrical. My right arm and pec are getting much bigger than my right. I've trained some things to even them out but its only making it worse.

yet on the other hand I have to keep lifting weights because skinny and bald is unattractive.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

That's...strange. Definitely should not be happening unless you are training one side of your body exclusively. You should not have to "even them out." Symmetry will come naturally with proper training. You should consult a personal trainer to inspect your routine.

I go to the gym and wonder sometimes why I am there. Maintaining large amounts of muscle is unnatural and I feel like I am just fighting a futile battle. Sometimes I think I should just give up, start running every day, and just be skinny.


----------



## tedacious (Mar 17, 2013)

Do 1-3 extra reps on your muscle side that is smaller, this will 'pump' it making it slightly bigger, and hopefully even them out. Always stay in the 4-12 rep range though, any more is essentially just cardio/endurance.


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

yeah you can get symmetry issues when you start working out this is normal because your body has a favorite side left if you are a left handed and right for right handed if it looks really bad so some extra reps on the side thats to small for a while


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I quit lifting because I've a somewhat wide chest and pushing weights made it look bigger of course. People made fun of me in streets. Damn jerks!


----------



## anarkee (Feb 27, 2013)

how often do you jack off


----------



## Rexii (Mar 16, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> I quit lifting because I've a somewhat wide chest and pushing weights made it look bigger of course. People made fun of me in streets. Damn jerks!


Should have cut it down with light weights so it looks a little less large. Or you can size up the lower body too - im sure there are ways. I'm trying to get overall size. Strength has increased dramatically which was a major issue for me - I'm kind of weak. Lately though I've been pushing larger amounts.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Learn to masturbate with your left hand.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I notice a slight difference when curling using dumbbells in strength between my left and right arm. It should even out with dumbbells over time if you are using the same weight. Just don't cheat with your weaker side or compensate with your stronger side.


----------



## richard8020 (Mar 19, 2013)

i also had this problem when i first started. just go go a little heavier and slow it down, and really focus on doing the move with both sides/ entire muscle group. mind and muscle connection is key.:yes


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I had minor issues with that. my right side seemed more toned and had more strength than my left. I simply started doing more things with my left side. not just with the weight training aspect but carry things, open things, pretty much anything else but write. It probably helps that I turn wrenches for a living. After a while I was pretty well matched.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> I notice a slight difference when curling using dumbbells in strength between my left and right arm. It should even out with dumbbells over time if you are using the same weight. Just don't cheat with your weaker side or compensate with your stronger side.


I agree with this. Using dumbbells will force you to lift the same weight with both arms and not allow one to push more of the weight. Obviously the weaker arm will die before the stronger one but it will soon catch up.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been lifting weights for almost 3mos now. Still have pretty saggy arms.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I never thought this could happen. If you do the same reps on each side then it would be symmetrical?


----------



## Skitzo (Feb 2, 2013)

Lifting you don't get girls from lifting. Girls want money


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Skitzo said:


> Lifting you don't get girls from lifting. Girls want money


Negative:


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I tried it out and only lasted 2 days, I hate lifting weights, I really do, I don't even like others doing it, but cardio like treadmill is fun to me when I do it


----------



## steve2006 (Mar 4, 2013)

it sounds like you have only been training for a few weeks or months. Give it time, things will even out. Try focusing on isolation exercises like dumbbell curls rather than barbell curls, and dumbbell presses instead of barbell bench. 

Also lifting > cardio. Nothing will beat lifting in terms of its benefits if its done properly.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

My right arm is a lot stronger than my left arm! -Tryndamere


----------



## Marinas Florin (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey OP,
Training keeps your body in shape and I would suggest you not to really leave it away.

You should really change your program if there is an asymmetry going on. I would suggest you to go with a strength training program that will most likely fix any asymmetry that you have: Starting strength


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Marinas Florin said:


> Hey OP,
> Training keeps your body in shape and I would suggest you not to really leave it away.
> 
> You should really change your program if there is an asymmetry going on. I would suggest you to go with a strength training program that will most likely fix any asymmetry that you have: Starting strength


 this is horrible advice. STarting strength is a program that causes loads of asymmetry especially in someone with structural issues like me. Adding weight everyday will definately force the stronger side to take over. Doing 3x5 with progressive overload is how my imbalance became worse in the first place.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - I never thought this could happen. If you do the same reps on each side then it would be symmetrical?


 no it would depend on the range of motion and the form. For example if your left side activates pecs, shoulder, and tricep the load is spread out. If your right side activates pec and tricep the pec and tricep in your right side will be bigger because they are doing more work.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

anarkee said:


> how often do you jack off





kast said:


> Learn to masturbate with your left hand.


 Not often but as soon as I noticed a large difference I switched to my left and this was like 5 months ago.


----------

